# Best Deer for the Omega?



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering what size of deer is the best for the T/C Omega? I was thinking maybe a 24" 4 point but then thought it should be able to take a bigger one! Does anybody know where I might pick up one? I got this coupon from the DWR that says I can get one. 


Man can't wait till the wednesday!     _O\ -/|\-


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont really know what size they are best for. All I know is that Im going to try to get my moneys worth. Leaving in 2 minutes for my southern hunt WAHOOOOOOO!!!!! Man this day has been dragging waiting for this time of day!!!!  Good luck to all!!! Hopefully when I return in a week I will have some pics of the monster!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont know what deer is best but I'm pushing for a 370+ bull on Panguitch with my Omega.... :lol: I have a coupon from the DWR as well.............. I feel like an 8 year old on Christmas Eve waiting for Wednesday...........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I was wondering what size of deer is the best for the T/C Omega? I was thinking maybe a 24" 4 point but then thought it should be able to take a bigger one! Does anybody know where I might pick up one? I got this coupon from the DWR that says I can get one.
> 
> Man can't wait till the wednesday!     _O\ -/|\-


Tonight was a first, shot my first 2" group at 100 yards; I had a lot of Shock Waves that I did not plan on using and I was running low on my dead centers, so I thought I better see how those did just in case I needed them...I would be dipped in horse pee if I did not then get the same 2" group with the Shock Waves too. In conclusion, I am way more excited than you are Mike, make that a 3 chicken dance excited, exactly 3x more exited than you are Mike, here they go: -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- followed by a Homer Simpson excited dance *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -()/- -()/>- -~|- -*|*- *()* *(())*

PS-did I mention that i was excited?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck everyone. Be safe. Keep your 777 dry.

See you Wednesday night Huge.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dad has a ML tag but won't be able to go wednesday mornin.  Hope he gets one though.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Almost here


----------

